# The Van Der Weeds!



## weedflemishgiants (May 27, 2008)




----------



## Spring (May 27, 2008)

Gorgeous picture!  What beautiful bunnies! 

The picture came out massive, so just resized it for you . Not sure why it came out so large! :shock:


----------



## weedflemishgiants (May 27, 2008)

Oh thank you. I was kind of beside myself so I reposted them all in the introduction section. I finally figured out how to use the Photobucket LOL


----------



## weedflemishgiants (May 27, 2008)

My bunnies have a Myspace with 57 and counting bunny friends. Well anyway one of the bunny friends, Chubby, wrote to Aernoud and told him that SF Gate was sponsoring a Mypets picture forum. And all that was on it was dogs and cats. And so he told Aernoud to tell his human to start posting pictures of pet rabbits on SF gate since rabbits are the third most popular pet.

Well Aernoud Van der Weed got confused and went to Facebook in stead and opened his own Facebook space stating that he was single, in a relationship and it was complicated, and joined several groups including "out of every 940000 people joining this group one will be mauled by a bear" and he also joined the Show Rabbits Group. He thought his profile picture looked quite fine by the way.

But then Babs the Myspace Bunny heard about Chubby's idea and contacted Aernoud who realised his mistake. Aernoud promptly posted all the pictures of his mother and father and sisters and brothers on SF Gate My Pets. His one page of pictures barely made a dent in the 20 plus pictures of dogs and cats. 

So come on everyone in the words of Chubby-Bunnies Unite- make those dogs and cats move over.

If you would like to post a picture of your pet bunny and give him a profile for free on the Chronicles MyPets page go tohttp://www.sfgate.com/pets/


----------



## weedflemishgiants (May 27, 2008)

She will be having her first litter on June 2 or 3. I hope. She is a bit difficult to palpitate. I should be getting a clearer answer tomorrow or the next day as the nesting box goes in.

I am so excited about this I can bust. She has five legs now and her GC is pending but that is not what makes her so special to me.

Rose is the great great granddaughter of my very first Flemish Giants - Hayward's Honeybear and 3B's Jack. Honeybear and 3B's Jack had a couple of litters several years ago. All of thebabies I sold in Oregon. And then Honeybear and Jack died and I was heartbroken. 

Well, a year ago this last April, much to my surprise I discovered that one of the people I had sold a honeybear baby to had kept her and started her own line and was breeding and showing these Flems. 

So a year ago, I came home with Rose-the great great granddaughter of Honey bear. Honeybear was a fawn and Rose actually takes after her great great grandfather Jack who was an enormous sandy. But even though she looks like Jack, her personality is just like Honeybears.

She is a very special rabbit to me. My all time favorite next to Honeybear.

She was bred to another great great offspring- a cousin of Honeybears as well. So it is kind of like getting a twofer.

I so hope the litter turns out all right. And maybe I will get a fawn doe and a sandy buck and I can name them Rose's Honeybear and Rose's Jack.:biggrin2:

And if not, we will try again.


----------



## pinksalamander (May 27, 2008)

Bunnies by the sea, do you take them out often like that? They're like dogs! I'd love to take William out down the street but he doesn't like cars and i think he would get scared by dogs (he doesn't like dogs). So cute!


----------



## Elf Mommy (May 27, 2008)

Gorgeous Buns! Flemmies really are something special. I shall have to have another one someday.  What are their names?


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (May 27, 2008)

:inlove: I just loves me some big bunnies! That picture is just beautiful too! What scenery.



(P.S. You have a pm regarding your threads.)


----------



## juliew19673 (May 27, 2008)

Oh, I can't see their photo?! Stupid work computer blocks everything! Will look tonight..


----------



## weedflemishgiants (May 28, 2008)

Yeah we take them out like that when ever we can. Yes, dogs can be a real problem so we have to adjust for that. But where we live, there are no Flems at all. I have to drive four hundred miles to see another breeder. So when we go to shows and stuff, it is usually a very long trip for the bunns and a motel stay so they make frequent rest stops like that.

That rest stop was in Oregon on Hwy 1 going to Myrtle Point Show.

They also like to go to Weed High Schoolbaseball games. We tried footballbut they didn't care for that. But baseball is more leisurely and our school park is in the woods so they stroll. Still close to the car but they stroll.And my daughter loves torun after them in the yard. In the yard they will just take off and if they are on a harness, well she's right behind.They are always very well behaved in the car as well. Not so much in the house.We tried litter box training and it just didn't take.But then I have ten Flemish and ten flemish pooping indoors could be a real problem.So usually I bring them in one at a time andfollow them around with a pooper scooper.


----------



## juliew19673 (May 28, 2008)

I grew up in Oregon and thought that photo looked to be very Oreogon such beautiful coast line!! I'm glad I got to see the photos and what gorgeous photos they are!

So your buns travel well with you well? I think my Baxter!could be let out of the carrier in the car (he seems more like a "dog" than a bun, but still timid about it as we've only know each other a shy 3 months)..

Love that yours like BBall games - so funny.. Keep my fingers crossed for your first litter - can't wait to see photos!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (May 28, 2008)

This is your new blog, so I'd love to see pics! (Aren't I demanding?)


----------



## weedflemishgiants (May 28, 2008)

Oh boy. LOL

I posted them all in introductions. Should they be moved here instead?:biggrin2:


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (May 29, 2008)

*weedflemishgiants wrote: *


> Oh boy. LOL
> 
> I posted them all in introductions. Should they be moved here instead?:biggrin2:



:biggrin2:

I say just add any pics you want here, as well. Since this is your new BLOG you can add anything to it, even pics that are in your intro, that's great!


----------



## weedflemishgiants (May 29, 2008)

This is my daughter Kate and John Russell at his first show last year. He was four months and it was his first BOB.






Now, a year later, he has nine legs, a GC, and is retired. (I ran out of judges LOL.)

Our first GC.

He's a smaller fawn, registered at 14.5 lbs. But the judges like him because they say he has excellent balance and type. And color. And head. So basically, we could just wish he was a bit bigger.


----------



## weedflemishgiants (May 29, 2008)

These are a few of the babies from John Russell's first litter. He is on the small side so I bred him to my biggest doe who happens to be an excellent white. She is dexterity and is the rabbit in the first picture above. This litter was four fawns,two white and one sandy.






Bob Bolyard tells me thiswasa good thing I did, but he says I will have to watch subsequent three or four generations for toenail color in the fawns. So far, in this litter, we have had no toenail issues. All the babies are much bigger than their father was at the same age and I don't think I lost a noticeable amount of type in the transaction.

The fawn baby in front is Wilhelmina Van der Weed. Her first two shows about a month ago went to her father BOB with Wilhelmina BOS. LOL 

BUT- I sold her sister Mathildis Van der Weed to a 4H kid who beat the pants off Wilhelmina in the Yreka show a couple weeks ago. But Mathildis still could not beat her father for BOB. She also was stuck as BOS.

I just love it when that happens. When rabbits I have bred win BOS with their parent as BOB. It's a great feeling and I don't even kick myself for selling them.


----------



## weedflemishgiants (May 29, 2008)

This is Wilhelmina Van der Weed a couple of weeks ago. Still looks like such a baby.






That was her first time outside to play. The snow here did not melt until the end of April so she got out just in time to check out new dandelions.


----------



## weedflemishgiants (May 29, 2008)

This is Wilhelmina's brother Alfons Van der Weed. He's kind of an al capone.


----------



## weedflemishgiants (May 29, 2008)

This is Aernoud Van der Weed. Before he was weaned he was sort of the security guard for his mom and siblings.






He's a real character and incredibly friendly.


----------



## weedflemishgiants (May 29, 2008)

Okay good idea.

This is Culpyn Van der Weed. Easily the biggest in the bunch with the most gorgeous agouti rings. (That's the benefit of the white gene in him. Just have to be careful about who he breeds to later)






Culpyn has had a rough go of it. When he was two months he ripped his right eyelid almost off with a toenail. So we went through a couple of months of antibiotics, cleansings,ointments, and just constant infection until he was old enough to be operated on. Then off to a specialist he went in April. The vet reopened the rip and reconstructed the lid using dissolveable stitches. The only real danger there was the anesthesia combo of injection and gas. But he sailed through it, never even got diarrhea or anything. Now six weeks later, the stictches are gone, the hair is all grown back in and his eye is clear as a bell. He never even lost any visual ability. LOL

But now, I am really, really diligent about toenails.


----------



## weedflemishgiants (May 29, 2008)

Flemish Giant Baby at 4 hours old.






12 hours old






10 Days old.

All pictures from Dexterity's (white) first litter. Father was Gamroth's Eric (white).


----------



## weedflemishgiants (May 29, 2008)

Playtime






Naptime






The End


----------



## gentle giants (May 29, 2008)

*weedflemishgiants wrote: *


> The End


LOL! That's funny! I love all your Flemmies, I'm so jealous that I'm not breeding anymore. Give them all kisses for me, ok?


----------



## tkwei (May 30, 2008)

found your blog 

Thanks for the baby pics - it just occurred to me that at 10days old, they're almost as big as a full grown Netherland Dwarf.


----------



## JadeIcing (May 30, 2008)

You have fawn. :shock:My dream flemmie is a fawn doe.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (May 30, 2008)

They are so pretty! Tony is big but not that danged big! Look at that baby! Bo wasn't that big til he was 3 mos old LOL!


----------



## FallingStar (May 30, 2008)

All these pics are completely adorable! :inlove:


----------



## weedflemishgiants (May 30, 2008)

Oh not quite but almost as big as a Netherland dwarf. 

That is why I like Giants. I'm a kind of clumsy person who is accident prone and the littler rabbits make me nervous I'm afraid.

I have thought about getting into dwarfs and mini rex but again, they seem fragile to me plus, oh man all the colors and all the genetics. I could never wrap my brain around all that but I have tremendous respect for people who do.

Flems are my speed. We only have a few colors and no markings except agouti. How hard can it be for us markings standards impaired? :biggrin2:


----------



## weedflemishgiants (May 30, 2008)

I am pleased to say Aernoud has added two friends on Facebook and is currently chatting on his group "One Out of 940,000 People Here Will be Mauled by a Bear."


----------



## weedflemishgiants (May 30, 2008)

Thanks everybody. I just wish Rose would deliver soon. Pins and needles.


----------



## weedflemishgiants (Jun 3, 2008)

Still waiting for Rose. Waiting, and waiting and waiting. Argh.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jun 3, 2008)

Aw, you poor thing. Feel free to complain about it in the Rabbitry!:biggrin2:

Come on, Rose!


----------



## Alexah (Jun 3, 2008)

I want them all.






The end.


----------



## juliew19673 (Jun 4, 2008)

all those photos were just wonderful.. Loved "the end" in the tunnel.. Can't wait for the babies!!!


----------



## weedflemishgiants (Aug 7, 2008)

So update the Van der Weeds. Alfons, Mathildis, Slipper and Bear all went to their new homes since the last update. All to 4H which is thrilling.

And now since Rose did have her baby finally we have Binker Stinker van Der Weed, and a new litter of six little van der weeds from Dexterity, three sandies, two fawns and one white.

Pictures of Binker Stinker are up already I think under one singleton in the rabbitry forum.

Binker Stinker Van der Weed is now nine weeks old.


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 8, 2008)

Any pictures?


----------

